
Bloch's Theorem via Representation Theory - nthompson
https://bandgap.io/blog/blochs_theorem/
======
zjzjhn
Very nice application of group theory in condensed matter physics.

------
zjzjhn
Nice application of group theory in physics. Very informative.

------
lvn
Interesting indeed !

------
bbrouwer1
Very informative

------
gbesancon
Interesting !

